# a forum for other religions and stuff



## Candy_C (Sep 20, 2007)

where is it

why isnt there one


----------



## hothair (Sep 20, 2007)

I second this


----------



## senimoni (Sep 20, 2007)

That would be the off topic forum...lol.


----------



## facets (Sep 20, 2007)

It would be a kindness to at least have an 'everyone else'/miscellaneous religion forum.... *at least*.

IMO, it's irritating that the other relig threads get lost in the OT shuffle.

As my kids would say, "that's no fair"


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree it's not fair....


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 24, 2007)

pssshh, i think its very unfair


i want something done about this, seriousely, not everybody is a christian!

i'm christian

but that doesnt matter

what about hindus, muslims, athiests and wiccan witches!!


----------



## Afrikaisi (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree this not fair, we may just have to keep on using the Other Topics Forum, though.   Or maybe start one of our own, hehe.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree completely.... I really love this site but I find myself having to spread out my time here bc I can only take it in small doses. I love the information about hair care but at the same time I feel ostracized for not being a Christian... just from reading some of the posts here, some ppl get down right nasty and judgemental for expressing views outside of "christian morals"...

I almost feel like there should be a disclaimer on the site description/introduction informing newcomers that this is a heavily christian-oriented site... had i known this prior to joining I probably would have used a little more discretion and been more precautious by sticking with the google search engine to browse LHCF threads.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 20, 2008)

I remember it was asked before when the big changes came in the summer.

The bottom line line was Bev was the captain here and if she only wants christianity on her forum she can have thaterplexed


----------



## Lourdes (Jan 20, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> I remember it was asked before when the big changes came in the summer.
> 
> The bottom line line was Bev was the captain here and if she only wants christianity on her forum she can have thaterplexed



Bev needs to CLEARLY state and inform on joining that this is a Christian LHCF and is not welcoming for those of other faiths or beliefs. After the changes my membership automatically updated hence why I'm still here after this one is finished I wont be posting on here.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jan 20, 2008)

Lourdes said:


> Bev needs to CLEARLY state and inform on joining that this is a Christian LHCF and is not welcoming for those of other faiths or beliefs. After the changes my membership automatically updated hence why I'm still here after this one is finished I wont be posting on here.


 
I'm right along with you.... in the meantime, I've already paid my $5 so Im not  gonna let my money go to waste


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 15, 2008)

No non-straight, non-Christians allowed. 
I'm not gay or Wiccan, but the restrictions are a bit limiting. I navigate the undercurrent of conservatism by taking extended breaks every now and then. :shrug:


----------



## beverly (Jun 15, 2008)

This topic has been revisited several times, but to repeat my sentiments:

As this sites owner, this site is a reflection of my interest, and also the forums that it contains. If anyone feels that they were mislead and were other the impression that there would be an "other religion" forum included, I would be happy to issue them a full refund. Just click the contact us link above and submit a ticket.

I will not create an "other religion" forum. If you wish to talk about other religions, feel free to do so on the Off Topic Forum.

In my opinion, it is very obvious that the site owner - me - believes in Christianity, as it is one of the very few free Forums that you are given access to prior to joining and paying the subscription fee, so its very obvious that this was apart of the site.

I saw a need to create a separate place on the site where those who wanted decided too, could share view points on Christianity in a positive way, and not be overtaken/bashed by those who believe in other religions, as that occurred several times on the Off Topic Forum in the past. Therefore a separate place for Christianity was created due to its need. The other religions do  often have discussions on the Off Topic Forum without incident, therefore I do not see a need for an "other religions" forum.


----------

